# Weird fursonas?



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2010)

Do you guys know anyone with an off-the-wall fursona? 

Speaking of which, I'm doodling up a few weird characters. A warthog, a barghest, and a fuzzy dragon x3


----------



## Willow (Feb 27, 2010)

There's a guy on Youtube that I'm friends with that is a Scorke
I scorpion snake hybrid hehe...

And there was one other guy that wanted to be a squid..


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2010)

There's someone on FAF who's a jellyfish!


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

My sona went from a canid to a horse (after the death of a friend), to a canine/horse hybrid with wings, to a canine/horse/rat/thing/withwings. Then it returned to canine, fox specifically.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Feb 27, 2010)

I know a stoned pyrokinetic otter. No joke.


----------



## SpartaDog (Feb 27, 2010)

Naga. And not the usual human torso glued to a snake tail like a 5th grader's art project.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

My fursona is a human.

That's pretty weird right?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My fursona is a human.
> 
> That's pretty weird right?


SHUN


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 27, 2010)

I am a Shenzebo. It's kinda like a chameleon, but instead of changing colour by mood, it changes species.

I can also breathe fire and be a functioning human being; two things that do not represent what I am like at all.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 28, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Hi.


Freak.


----------



## Fehne (Feb 28, 2010)

My friend's fiancee's is a civet, which is some sort of weird African/Asian mammal that eats coffee beans and poops them out to make really good coffee.  I wouldn't drink it though. :O


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Feb 28, 2010)

What's a Ratteguhn?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 28, 2010)

Mulefa Zalif said:


> What's a Ratteguhn?


It's Ratte's species she made. Look through her gallery, you can find refs for species of Ratteguhn. At least, I think so. They're awesome, I remember seeing them a while back shortly after +watching her.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 28, 2010)

Teto said:


> Freak.


 whats wrong with being a freak?


----------



## Kairuk (Feb 28, 2010)

My 'Fur'sona is made out of data. ^^


----------



## Ratte (Feb 28, 2010)

Mulefa Zalif said:


> What's a Ratteguhn?



Here's some of my more well - done examples.


----------



## Fehne (Feb 28, 2010)

Aww Ratte I love!  The antlers are my favorite part I think.


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 1, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I know a stoned pyrokinetic otter. No joke.


I've been an Otterzard for the past week, that's kinda the same thing. :3


----------



## squiddysquiddysquiddy (Mar 22, 2010)

Wait did someone say squid?


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 22, 2010)

My fursona tortures people suspected of crimes against the state.


----------



## Miles_T_Springfoot (Mar 22, 2010)

I've seen Carsonas and Airplanesonas.


----------



## DomiNekoyasha (Mar 22, 2010)

My fursona is a black and pink crossbreed of an Egyptian Mau/White Manx Cat,and is a Dominatrix/massage therapist...Is that weird?


----------



## quayza (Mar 22, 2010)

Im a Fuzzy easter dragon with a few scales. Can also become a wolf. That could as weird? (Coverd in glowing marks for each)


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 22, 2010)

Miles_T_Springfoot said:


> I've seen Carsonas and Airplanesonas.








This is my carsona. I'm the 1.8 coupe model in blaze red, VRROOOM VRROOOM!


----------



## quayza (Mar 22, 2010)

Miles_T_Springfoot said:


> I've seen Carsonas and Airplanesonas.



Huh? Really? lol.


----------



## Miles_T_Springfoot (Mar 22, 2010)

> Huh? Really? lol.



Yeah. Most of them seem to favor aircraft, though there are a few cars. Interesting crowd.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 22, 2010)

Miles_T_Springfoot said:


> Yeah. Most of them seem to favor aircraft, though there are a few cars. Interesting crowd.



I now has a carsona too, thanks!


----------



## quayza (Mar 22, 2010)

Miles_T_Springfoot said:


> Yeah. Most of them seem to favor aircraft, though there are a few cars. Interesting crowd.



I dont see why they would want to be vehicles. Transforming vehicle fine.


----------



## Miles_T_Springfoot (Mar 22, 2010)

Most of them are humanoid, like this:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2822916/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3480735


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 22, 2010)

Miles_T_Springfoot said:


> Most of them are humanoid, like this:
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2822916/
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3480735



My feral carsona is way cooler.


----------



## Miles_T_Springfoot (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh, is it now?


----------

